# Mancow Waterboarded



## Blake Bowden (May 23, 2009)

I have no idea who this guy is, but it's an interesting video:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUkj9pjx3H0&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - Mancow Waterboard[/ame]


----------



## TCShelton (May 25, 2009)

Mancow?  He's a radio personality in Chicago.


----------



## nick1368 (May 26, 2009)

Lol


----------



## JTM (May 27, 2009)

someone challened him to do it because he had mentioned that it can't be all that bad.

i'd like to have it done to me, now that i think about it.


----------



## owls84 (May 27, 2009)

WOW, So all that being said, Should we allow torture to get information that may save thousands of lives? Or do we keep the "same" mentality of no torture because we don't want our POWs being tortured?


----------



## JTM (May 27, 2009)

i don't think we do it to prevent our POWs' torture, we don't do it because it's against the law.  i think we kind of assume that when the terrorists capture someone they'll torture them, as seen in the videos they send us.

someone posed this question on me recently... if someone kidnapped a son of mine, and then i caught the kidnapper who told me that my son was kept locked up with limited food supplies... would i torture him to get the information?

absolutely, i'd step up and start beating the ever living shit out of him.  but that's why we don't put the mob mentality up first, we put the rule of law up first.  the sheriff is supposed to roll up and stop me.

otherwise we get witch hunts.  what happens when it turns out to be the wrong guy?  what happens when the information you get out of him is wrong or isn't reliable or even useful?  

where will you stop?  what information threshold do you need before you can torture to get more?  

"HE KNOWS WHERE THE NEXT ATTACK WILL BE!!@#"  well, how do you know he knows?


----------



## TCShelton (May 27, 2009)

No torture, plain and simple.


----------



## gortex6 (May 28, 2009)

owls84 said:


> WOW, So all that being said, Should we allow torture to get information that may save thousands of lives? Or do we keep the "same" mentality of no torture because we don't want our POWs being tortured?



We do it to our own all the time.  Ever heard of SERE School?  

Seriously, I seen harsher reactions by men forced to watch Oprah, Rosie O'Donnell, or The View


----------



## JTM (May 28, 2009)

gortex6 said:


> Oprah, Rosie O'Donnell, or The View



veritable torture.  of course, you forgot the entire lifetime channel.


----------



## Curtis Wilson (May 28, 2009)

This is from the same that call spanking in school is wrong.  They don't even want the terrorist spanked because it degrades them.  Connecting them to electricity, I'd say no.  Beatings, I'd say no.  Waterboarding, no issues.  Spankings, should be done as needed, just like my kids.  Isolation, well that's what I look for every weekend, but rarely get it.


----------



## gortex6 (May 28, 2009)

Most people take this way out of context.  They just don't go out and waterboard people indescrininately; it does not work.  It is in a labratory environment and under mental health professionals supervision.  Waterboarding is the extreme threashold without causing permanent physical or psycological scarring and it is not used liberally.  If we can subject it to our own servicemembers in training environments, then I see no problem in it for a few dirt bags.


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 29, 2009)

Agreed. I support waterboarding 100% and do not consider it torture. You wanna know what torture is? Look at our citizens hanging from bridges or beheaded on propaganda videos...that's torture.


----------



## owls84 (May 29, 2009)

torture  /ˈtɔrtʃər/  Show Spelled Pronunciation [tawr-cher]  Show IPA noun, verb, -tured, -tur⋅ing.
–noun 
1. the act of inflicting excruciating pain, as punishment or revenge, as a means of getting a confession or information, or for sheer cruelty. 
2. a method of inflicting such pain. 
3. Often, tortures. the pain or suffering caused or undergone. 
4. extreme anguish of body or mind; agony. 
5. a cause of severe pain or anguish. 

How could this not be torture? I mean if the guy in the video was being truly honest it most definatly was torture. As far as waterboarding leaving no physical and mental scarring.....

Mental and physical effects
Dr. Allen Keller, the director of the Bellevue/N.Y.U. Program for Survivors of Torture, has treated "a number of people" who had been subjected to forms of near-asphyxiation, including waterboarding. An interview for The New Yorker states, "[He] argued that it was indeed torture, 'Some victims were still traumatized years later', he said. One patient couldn't take showers, and panicked when it rained. 'The fear of being killed is a terrifying experience', he said".[6] Keller also stated in his testimony before the Senate that "water-boarding or mock drowning, where a prisoner is bound to an inclined board and water is poured over their face, inducing a terrifying fear of drowning clearly can result in immediate and long-term health consequences. As the prisoner gags and chokes, the terror of imminent death is pervasive, with all of the physiologic and psychological responses expected, including an intense stress response, manifested by tachycardia (rapid heart beat) and gasping for breath. There is a real risk of death from actually drowning or suffering a heart attack or damage to the lungs from inhalation of water. Long term effects include panic attacks, depression and PTSD. I remind you of the patient I described earlier who would panic and gasp for breath whenever it rained even years after his abuse".[24]

In an open letter to U.S. Attorney General Alberto Gonzales, Human Rights Watch claimed that waterboarding can cause the sort of "severe pain" prohibited by 18 USC 2340 (the implementation in the United States of the United Nations Convention Against Torture), that the psychological effects can last long after waterboarding ends (another of the criteria under 18 USC 2340), and that uninterrupted waterboarding can ultimately cause death.[2]

In April 2009, Fox News host Sean Hannity offered to subject himself to waterboarding amidst debate over use of the practice, after which MSNBC host Keith Olbermann challenged Hannity to honor his offer. Both hosts separately offered to use the event as a benefit to charities.[25]


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 30, 2009)

For me, torture is being beheaded or having your body dragged through the street and hug from a Bridge. If water boarding caused irreversible physical damage, I would be against it however there hasn't been a known case where that has occurred. I guess I've seen to many horrific videos on what these extremists have done for me to classify water boarding as torture.


----------

